# Pittsfield, MA--Craigslist, 7 month old Female



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

http://worcester.craigslist.org/pet/942459783.html 

Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-12-02, 5:36PM EST



zeus is a pure breed german shepard we have the papers for the parents and grand parents if intrested call 1413 443 4784


----------



## SharkB8 (Jul 28, 2008)

I just checked the link, it's been flagged for removal...


----------

